# Converting Overseas Drivers License to Australia License



## anashin (May 5, 2017)

Ive been reading about converting overseas license to NSW and it's so confusing!

Ive never driven in my whole life until last month. I decided to take driving lessons here in Dubai to prepare myself when I move to Aus. Im still taking lessons and tests here so I havent got my license yet but as per rms nsw website, in case I got my license here i'll be applicable for P1 plate.

Im so confused as to get a P1 plate, I might need to do exams again. Knowledge test, Hazard percetion and driving tests! I find it too much and costly..

Please enlighten me and feel free to share your experiences.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

anashin said:


> Ive been reading about converting overseas license to NSW and it's so confusing!
> 
> Ive never driven in my whole life until last month. I decided to take driving lessons here in Dubai to prepare myself when I move to Aus. Im still taking lessons and tests here so I havent got my license yet but as per rms nsw website, in case I got my license here i'll be applicable for P1 plate.
> 
> ...


You will probably need to do a knowledge test and driving test unless your licence is from a specific country. Dubai is not on the list of NSW, or probably any other Australian state.
Transfer a Foreign Driver Licence to Australian

Is it worth doing the test in both countries, if it is a cost issue? Maybe just wait and do the one test that is applicable to Australian road rules.
Basic driving lessons is a good idea, especially if cheaper there.

Learning the Australian Road Rules is vital for safe driving.

According to VicRoads, 21 per cent of crashes along the Great Ocean Road from July 2012 to June 2017 were caused by international drivers. ABC News


----------



## anashin (May 5, 2017)

JandE said:


> You will probably need to do a knowledge test and driving test unless your licence is from a specific country. Dubai is not on the list of NSW, or probably any other Australian state.
> Transfer a Foreign Driver Licence to Australian
> 
> Is it worth doing the test in both countries, if it is a cost issue? Maybe just wait and do the one test that is applicable to Australian road rules.
> ...


Thanks for your response. I actually dont know the cost in Aus as the driving schools do not provide the estimate cost per plate/license. Here in Dubai, it's going to cost me around 2,144 AUD to get full license and I've already paid half of it... I failed my parking test so retakes are extra cost.

I'm not sure if my Dubai license is still worth pursuing.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Test fees in NSW	(effective 1 July 2017)
Amount per test
$45 each attempt	Driver Knowledge Test
$56 each attempt	Driving Test
$45 each attempt	Hazard Perception Test
$45 each attempt	Driver Qualification Test

One NSW Driving school example at $89 for a 1 hour lesson, with packages available such as:
25 Lesson Package + FREE TEST DAY, cost: $2,000

That lot looks similar to the total price to Dubai.

Then there are the Licence fees:
$24	Learner licence
$57	Provisional P1 licence
$89	Provisional P2 licence
$56	Unrestricted licence 1yr
$134	Unrestricted licence 3 yrs
$180	Unrestricted licence 5 yrs
$334	Unrestricted licence 10 yrs


----------

